# Daniel Winkler WK II Belt Knife



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

If you appreciate a premium quality work of art that is also good enough to be used by professionals, I'm told this knife fits the bill for many special ops operators.

Daniel Winkler, Master Bladesmith


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I've heard good things about his knives, but never owned/held one. Glad to see he builds something less "Frontier" than some of his earlier work (but glad to note he's still doing those, too).


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

First I've ever heard of the guy. Interesting knives.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> First I've ever heard of the guy. Interesting knives.


DO try to keep up...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> First I've ever heard of the guy. Interesting knives.


I'd never heard of him either until I was looking at a list of gear the Navy SEALs use. Apparently this knife is a favorite for fixed blade knives, and the Emerson folding knife (various options) is a favorite for folding knives. Good stuff!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> DO try to keep up...


If you beat the brush often enough and hard enough, you'll come up with a plethora of knife makers. Some last for a while, and others, well......not so much.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> If you beat the brush often enough and hard enough, you'll come up with a plethora of knife makers. Some last for a while, and others, well......not so much.


I've been to the Blade Show in Atlanta several times. It's a huge knife show and a large part of the show is devoted to custom knife makers. Some of the work you'll see on display (and for sale) there is absolutely amazing. There are some extremely talented knife makers out there.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Philco said:


> I've been to the Blade Show in Atlanta several times. It's a huge knife show and a large part of the show is devoted to custom knife makers. Some of the work you'll see on display (and for sale) there is absolutely amazing. There are some extremely talented knife makers out there.


My step-son used to work for the owner of MAD DOG knives. Personally, I just don't put a lot of stock in custom knife makers. Too much decision-making based on one person and his/her own experience.

I prefer a well-known company that has lots of $$'s invested, and lots employee's futures on the line. Decisions are shared and responsibility is doled out proportionally.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

It's all in what you like. Most of my collection consists of mass produced knives but I do have a handful of custom made knives. I have a great appreciation for both, but my bank account keeps me on the factory made end of the knife collecting hobby for the most part. 

As far as the custom made cutlery is concrerned, there are a variety of approaches. Some make knives that are more art than knife. Some make knives that are purely utilitarian. Some make knives that are a blend of the two, useful and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Philco said:


> It's all in what you like. Most of my collection consists of mass produced knives but I do have a handful of custom made knives. I have a great appreciation for both, but my bank account keeps me on the factory made end of the knife collecting hobby for the most part.
> 
> As far as the custom made cutlery is concrerned, there are a variety of approaches. Some make knives that are more art than knife. Some make knives that are purely utilitarian. Some make knives that are a blend of the two, useful and beautiful at the same time.


And sometimes it is REALLY hard to tell the custom from the mass-produced (Bear Creek, f'r'instance - love those things)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a lot of knives, both fixed and folding. But, of all the ones I have, I have found this one to be the most versatile and useful. Just the right length and weight, very robust and built like a tank. Full tang and nothing to fall or break off.

They are now discontinued, so I'm now buying all that I can get my grubby hands on. They are also available with a serrated blade, and I have them as well.

http://www.mochileiros.com/upload/galeria/fotos/20110429102750.jpg

http://www.osograndeknives.com/images/products/KB5555.jpg


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I have a lot of knives, both fixed and folding. But, of all the ones I have, I have found this one to be the most versatile and useful. Just the right length and weight, very robust and built like a tank. Full tang and nothing to fall or break off.
> 
> They are now discontinued, so I'm now buying all that I can get my grubby hands on. They are also available with a serrated blade, and I have them as well.
> 
> ...


While I can appreciate the ruggedness, and I like the blade shape - they're too "tactical" for my tastes. I like something that, as AG Russell says, you can pull out in the bank manager's office without him raising an eyebrow.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't remember the last time I was in a bank, speaking to a bank manager in his office, and then felt the need to pull out a knife. 

Oh well, It's probably just me.............:watching:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe a blood bank ?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I can't remember the last time I was in a bank, speaking to a bank manager in his office, and then felt the need to pull out a knife.
> 
> Oh well, It's probably just me.............:watching:


Don't ask me - it was A.G's quote. I figured out what he meant - you'll get there eventually.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

While in a bank, I've pulled out a checkbook, a wallet, some ID, and occasionally a pen once in a while.

But never a knife. I just don't see it happening in my immediate future.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> While I can appreciate the ruggedness, and I like the blade shape - they're too "tactical" for my tastes. I like something that, as AG Russell says, you can pull out in the bank manager's office without him raising an eyebrow.


Haven't you heard. When it comes to knives, black and tactical is where it's at.

You need to get out more often..............:goofy:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Haven't you heard. When it comes to knives, black and tactical is where it's at.
> 
> You need to get out more often..............:goofy:


 I prefer a more refined blade.... But then, I'm more of a blued'n'walnut guy when it comes to guns, too.


----------

